# trouble finding a known sperm donor



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

hey guys

quick post me and my DP are having trouble finding a known sperm donor. Has anyone had any success with any of them websites? if so which ones are best?
getting very stressful now just don't have the money for a clinic yet as we are getting married next year 

any help gratefull

Catherine


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you asked your male friends when I made desire to be a mum known I found I had various male friends offering.


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

We  found someone on co parents.net took us a month or two to get the right one that we felt comfortable with.  We asked them loads of questions before we met them.

Good luck..

Tina


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the reply
we don't have very many male friends that we could ask.
Still speaking to new people On them web sites just trial and error I suppose 

Lisa & Catherine


----------



## maisy1 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am in the middle of chatting with a possible donor from a website. Not sure how long this process should take. It's a bit of a leap in the dark I guess. It's scary putting such confidence in what is for now a complete stranger.
Not much help to you I guess but just wanted you to know you are not alone.


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey,

I found pride angel a really good donor website with lots of other various information on it too. Hope this helps, 

Glitter xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura (Feb 16, 2011)

We found ours on pollentree.com.  Good luck xx


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

After joining all them web sites we have actually found a really nice KD on here. He has been great answering all our questions and had a chat last night on the phone for the first and he made us feel at ease. so far so good. hopefully meeting next weekend for a chat and if all goes well a few donations.
He hasn't once mentioned NI which is First from the donors we have spoke to. He was able to show us his recent sti screening also a first. Will keep you all updated at every step and I hope this journey and our experience will help others not give up hope on finding a donor.

Thanks 

Lisa & Catherine


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well after meeting a wonderful donor through thi website I'm happy to say me and my dp are in the official 2WW on day 6. Will keep updating as we test but this 2WW is crazy I'm very impatient lol but glad to be on it


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Hiya. Ive heard that PideAngel is quite good and there are a few other sites as the ladies have mentioned. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, myself and my partner used The European Sperm Bank, you have to pay of course!


----------



## catherine238 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks all but we found a wonderful donor on this site  I thought you had to be attending a clinic to order from a sperm bank?


----------



## Lisaclaire (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes you do have to be going through a clinic to get sperm through European sperm bank, sorry I misunderstood you original question.


----------

